# 2009 sentra engine rattle



## jjustus616 (Nov 4, 2010)

I purchased a 2009 nissan sentra FE+ about 3 weeks ago. It now has 36900 miles on it. The engine is making a rattling noise. I have taken it back to the dealer 3 times now. They changed the the oil filter and it is still making the noise. It's very noticeable when it's first starts up and when you first accelerate. The tech said he heard it but it said it's because I bought the basic model and it doesn't have any sound proffing and that's why I hear it. I've been checking some forums and have seen that the 2007 models do the same thing and it was a bearing issue and the engine had to be replaced. Could this be the same thing?


----------



## SuperDave21 (Aug 2, 2010)

Have them check your motor mounts. Two of mine went out on my 2007 Sentra and it was having the same noise.


----------

